# in + akkusativ + verbreiten?



## newg

Hello 

Ich habe einen Satz geschrieben aber jetzt habe ich Zweifel daran... 
Können Sie mir sagen, falls ich den Akkusativ oder Dativ verwenden muss? 

Die Protestation wurde von den sieben Göttinger Professoren nicht nur unterschrieben, _sondern auch in das ganze Deutschland verbreitet. _

Ich habe den Akkusativ verwendet, weil es eine Bewegung beschreibt, aber ich bin nicht sicher. 

Wenn man den Dativ verwenden muss, können Sie mir den Grund erklären? 

Danke sehr im Voraus


----------



## brian

Ich denke, es muss im Dativ stehen, weil es sich nicht um eine Bewegung von A nach B handelt, sondern um eine Bewegung immer innerhalb A (Deutschlands): _...sondern auch im ganzen Deutschland verbreitet._

P.S. Kleine Korrektur:



			
				newg said:
			
		

> Können Sie mir sagen, falls *ob* ich den Akkusativ oder Dativ verwenden muss?


----------



## Kurtchen

brian said:


> Ich denke, es muss im Dativ stehen, weil es sich nicht um eine Bewegung von A nach B handelt, sondern um eine Bewegung immer innerhalb A (Deutschlands): _...sondern auch *in ganz* Deutschland verbreitet._
> 
> P.S. Kleine Korrektur:


----------



## Sidjanga

brian said:


> Ich denke, es muss im Dativ stehen, weil es sich nicht um eine Bewegung von A nach B handelt, sondern um eine Bewegung immer innerhalb A (Deutschlands):  (...)


Länder, die alleinstehend keinen Artikel haben, haben diesen auch nicht nach Präpositionen.
_
Deutschland -> _Wo?_ in Deutschland, in ganz Deutschland __verbreiten/__verteilen; _wohin_? -> nach Deutschland bringen

Frankreich -> _Wo?_ in Frankreich, in ganz Frankreich __verbreiten/__verteilen; _wohin_? -> nach Frankreich __bringen_
_ 
*die *Schweiz -> _Wo?_ in *der *Schweiz, in *der *ganz*en *Schweiz __verbreiten/__verteilen__; _wohin_? -> *in die* Schweiz __bringen_
_ 
*der *Sudan -> _Wo? _*im *Sudan, *im *ganz*en *Sudan __verbreiten/__verteilen__; _wohin_? -> *in den* Sudan __bringen_


----------



## brian

Danke, Sigianga und Kurtchen. 

Also bei _in ganz Deutschland verbreitet_ weiß man nicht genau, ob es um einen Dativ oder einen Akkusativ geht, aber wenn es z.B. die Schweiz wäre, dann müssen wir _in *der* ganz*en* Schweiz verbreitet_ sagen und nicht *_in *die* ganz*e* Schweiz verbreitet_. Stimmt das?

Solche Fragewörter (oder Gedächtnisinstrumente) wie _Wo? => Dativ, Wohin? => Akkusativ,_ usw. helfen uns eigentlich nicht, da wir in der Regel wissen auch nicht, von welchem Fragewort zu beginnen.  Also, wenn Du einen Ausländer (oder in diesem fall gwen, den Threadstarter) fragen würdest, ob man im Deutschen _verbreitet wo?_ oder _verbreitet wohin?_ sagt, würde er Dir antworten, dass er es nicht weiß, glaub ich.


----------



## berndf

brian said:


> Stimmt das?


Ja.


----------



## Sidjanga

brian said:


> (...)  Also bei _in ganz Deutschland verbreitet_ weiß man nicht genau, ob es um einen Dativ oder einen Akkusativ geht, (...)


Eigentlich doch. "Akkusativ" ist hier vielleicht nicht das richtige Wort, aber dadurch, dass _Deutschland _(ohne nähere Bestimmung) eben keinen Artikel hat, müsste es auf die Frage _wohin?_ dann in jedem Fall _*nach*_ _Deutschland _- und nicht _in Dt_. - heißen. 



> Solche Fragewörter (oder Gedächtnisinstrumente) wie _Wo? => Dativ, Wohin? => Akkusativ,_ usw. helfen uns eigentlich nicht, da wir in der Regel wissen auch nicht, von welchem Fragewort zu beginnen.  Also, wenn Du einen Ausländer (oder in diesem fall gwen, den Threadstarter) fragen würdest, ob man im Deutschen _verbreitet wo?_ oder _verbreitet wohin?_ sagt, würde er Dir antworten, dass er es nicht weiß, glaub ich.


Oft ist das schon logisch (meistens eigentlich), und wenn man das weiß, weiß man schon etwas sehr Wichtiges. 

Würdest Du auf English _distribute sth *into *[a country]_ sagen?


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> Würdest Du auf English _distribute sth *into *[a country]_ sagen?


Brians Punkt ist, dass er nicht wissen kann, dass die Unterscheidung _wo/wohin_ zu der Unterscheidung _in/into_ korrespondiert, wenn Du es ihm nicht sagst. Diese Fragewörter sind für Muttersprachler als Gedächnisstütze intuitiv. Für Leute, die Deutsch erst lernen wird damit nur eine durch eine andere Unbekannte erklärt.


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> Brians Punkt ist, dass er nicht wissen kann, dass die Unterscheidung _wo/wohin_ zu der Unterscheidung _in/into_ korrespondiert, wenn Du es ihm nicht sagst. (...).


Vielleicht habe ich das ja falsch verstanden; aber ich dachte, diese grundlegende Entsprechung sei klar (und meine Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint, und nicht etwa rhetorisch).

Allerdings ist es ja so, dass die Logik in diesen Dingen in verschiedenen Sprachen durchaus unterschiedlich sein kann; dass also etwas, was im Englischen _in*to* _geschieht, im Deutschen im gleichen Kontext trotzdem _wo?/im/in der_ (-> Dat.) stattfindet, oder andersherum, z.B. _integration in*to* the country <--> Integration *im *Land_).
Darauf hatte ich mich bezogen - dass also diese Art "Logik" nicht so ohne Weiteres zwischen den Sprachen übertragbar ist, auch wenn es auf Wortebene im Prinzip direkte Äquivalente gibt.


----------



## Frank78

Sigianga said:


> V _integration in*to* the country <--> Integration *im *Land_).



Hmh. Was meinst du mit "Integration im Land"? Für mich ist das nur: Wo findest die Integration statt aber nicht worein sich jemand integriert.

Er integriert sich in die neue Klasse 
Er intergriert sich in das Land.

Klarer Akkusativ für mich.


----------



## Sidjanga

Frank78 said:


> Hmh. Was meinst du mit "Integration im Land"? Für mich ist das nur: Wo findest die Integration statt aber nicht worein sich jemand integriert.
> 
> Er integriert sich in die neue Klasse
> Er intergriert sich in das Land.
> 
> Klarer Akkusativ für mich.


Genau: _wo _- eben _im _Land - und hier nicht _wohin _oder _worein_. (Ich denke, Du widersprichst dir hier selbst - zwischen deiner Aussage und den Beispielen. )

Aber ich denke, es kommt sowieso darauf an. Für mich jedenfalls ist das hinsichtlich des Landes ein ein klarer Dativ.  Und die Ergebnisse in Google für "i_m Land integriert" / "ins Land integriert"_ und ähnliche Kombinationen legen nahe, dass die Mehrheit der Sprecher das ebenso empfindet.

Man sagt ja auch_ Er hat sich __gut _*dort *_integriert _(und nicht _Er hat sich gut dorthin* integriert_).

Ich sehe das ganz klar so: Man integriert sich (*in der* Schule) *in die* Klasse, und *im *Land (*in die* Gesellschaft), aber doch eigentlich nicht ins _Land _selbst.


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> Vielleicht habe ich das ja falsch verstanden; aber ich dachte, diese grundlegende Entsprechung sei klar (und meine Frage war durchaus ernst gemeint, und nicht etwa rhetorisch).


Nein, ist sie nicht. _Wo _und _wohin_ ist im Englischen beides _where_. Die Unterscheidung, die wir im Deutschen treffen ist für einen aus dem Englischen kommenden überhaupt nicht intuitiv. Diese Unterscheidung muss genauso erklärt werden, wie die Unterscheidung von _in_+Akkusativ und _in_+Dativ.

Die Identifizierung von _in_+Dativ mit englisch _in_ und von _in_+Akkusativ mit englisch _into_ ist hilfreich, der Umweg über die Fragewörter bringt dagegen keinen zusätzlichen Erklärungswert. Die Verbindung mit Fragewörtern hilft nur deutschen Muttersprachlern, die die Fälle und die dazugehörigen Fragewörter ohnehin intuitiv richtig anwenden, die aber Eselsbrücken für die Bezeichnung der Fälle brauchen.


----------



## brian

Sigianga said:


> Oft ist das schon logisch (meistens eigentlich), und wenn man das weiß, weiß man schon etwas sehr Wichtiges.
> 
> Würdest Du auf English _distribute sth *into *[a country]_ sagen?



Nein, und deshalb würde ich persönlich als Englischmuttersprachler wissen, in _diesem_ Kontext, welche Präposition (oder Fragewort) zu wählen. Aber im Französischen (gwens Muttersprache) sagt man immer _en Allemagne_: 1) _Je suis en_ (= _wo? / in_) _Allemagne_ und 2) _Je vais en_ (= _wohin? / nach_) _Allemagne_. Also, wenn er auf Französisch _circulé/propagé en Allemagne_ sagt, kann er nicht wissen, ob das auf Deutsch _in_/_nach_ (+ Akk) oder _in_ (+ Dat) sein sollte.

Das, was ich mit den Fragewörtern/Gedächtnisinstrumenten meinte, war nur, dass, wenn wir nicht wissen, ob man den Akkusativ oder den Dativ benutzen sollte, dann wissen wir auch nicht welches Fragewort richtig ist, also es hilft nicht, uns zu sagen, "Es muss Akkusativ sein, weil man sich _wohin_ fragt!" Das klassische Beispiel:

Verwirrter Ausländer: _Kann ich dir etwas fragen?_
Deutscher Freund: _"Dich"._
Verwirrter Ausländer: _Wie bitte?_
Deutscher Freund: _Man fragt jemandEN etwas. Akkusativ._
Verwirrter Ausländer: _Ach so! Ich wusste das nicht._
Deutscher Freund: _Aber natürlich, weil man "WEN frage ich" sagt._
Verwirrter Ausländer: _Ach so... ich wusste das auch nicht..._


----------



## Sidjanga

brian said:


> (...) dann wissen wir auch nicht welches Fragewort richtig ist, also es hilft nicht uns zu sagen, "Es muss Akkusativ sein, weil man sich _wohin_ fragt!"_(...)_


Hm. Ich dachte allerdings schon, dass _wo*hin*? _auch von einem Nicht-Muttersprachler eindeutig als Frage nach einer _Richtung_ und _wo?_ als Frage nach einem _Ort/_einer _Position _wahrgenommen würde (darum geht es hier ja letztendlich), wenn man diese Wörter gelernt hat.

Mein Gedankengang - von dem ich dachte, dass er auch für Nicht-Muttersprachler leicht nachzuvollziehehen sei - ist der:
Ich bin noch nicht im Land, will aber dorthin. Es handelt sich also um eine _Richtung _(keine Position)_,_ z.B. von Frankreich _nach _Deutschland -> also _wohin?_ [gelernte Verbindung]; Frage: _wohin? _-> Akk.
oder
Ich bin schon im Land, und _dort _geschieht etwas. Es handelt sich also um einen _Ort _(keine _Richtung _hinsichtlich des Landes) -> also _wo?_ [gelernte Verbindung]; Frage: _wo? _-> Dat.

Aber vielleicht (offenbar) ist das ja doch nicht so einfach.


----------



## Frank78

brian said:


> Verwirrter Ausländer Berliner: _Kann ick dir was fragen?_
> Deutscher Freund: _"Dich"._
> Verwirrter AusländerBerliner: _Wat?_
> Deutscher Freund: _Man fragt jemandEN etwas. Akkusativ._
> Verwirrter AusländerBerliner: _Ach so! Der feine Herr wohnt wo janz weit draußen._


 
Durchaus nicht nur für Ausländer ein Problem


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> ...Mein Gedankengang - von dem ich dachte, dass er auch für Nicht-Muttersprachler leicht nachzuvollziehehen sei...


Mit Erklärung ist der auch Nachzuvollziehen. Nur ist dann die konzeptuelle Unterscheidung bereits gelernt und die Frage nach _in_+Dativ und _in_+Akkusativ hat sich damit dann i.d.R. auch erübrigt.


----------



## berndf

newg said:


> Die Protestation wurde von den sieben Göttinger Professoren nicht nur unterschrieben, _sondern auch in das ganze Deutschland verbreitet. _
> 
> Ich habe den Akkusativ verwendet, weil es eine Bewegung beschreibt, aber ich bin nicht sicher.


Wir hatten dieselbe* Frage vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal und zwar mir derselben falschen Schlussfolgerung des Fragenden. Ich finde, die oft in Grammatikbüchern zu lesende Beschreibung, _in_+Akkusativ werde in Zusammenhang mit Bewegungen gebraucht, oft irreführend. Ich habe dies in meiner Antwort dort beschrieben. 
____________________________________
_*(jetzt als Moderator schreibend): Aber in English geschrieben, darum wurden die Threads auch nicht zusammengeführt._


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> Mit Erklärung ist der auch Nachzuvollziehen. Nur ist dann die konzeptuelle Unterscheidung bereits gelernt und die Frage nach _in_+Dativ und _in_+Akkusativ hat sich damit dann i.d.R. auch erübrigt.


Dann habe ich ja mit meiner "Erklärung" vielleicht sogar was erreicht.   Hoffentlich jedenfalls. 

Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck, dass ein wesentliches (im Prinzip unnötiges und anscheinend konstruiertes) Problem bei dem Thema der "konzeptionellen Unterscheidung" hier ist, dass offenbar viele Nicht-Mutersprachler von ihren Lehrern und Grammatikbüchern beigebracht bekommen, dass es bei der Frage nach Akk. und Dativ in diesem Zusammenhang einfach um "Verben der Bewegung, oder nicht" ginge - was ja eine irreführende Vereinfachung (eigentlich Verfälschung) der Tatsachen der deutschen Grammatik ist (s. z.B. auch diesen Thread).

Ich denke, wenn allen Deutschlernenden direkt und klar gesagt würde, das es bei Dat. und Akk. in solchen Fällen einzig und allein um die Frage _Ort/Position oder Richtung?_ geht, kämen viele oder die meisten dieser Zweifel gar nicht auf.


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> ...dass es bei der Frage nach Akk. und Dativ in diesem Zusammenhang einfach um "Verben der Bewegung, oder nicht" ginge - was ja eine irreführende Vereinfachung (eigentlich Verfälschung) der Tatsachen der deutschen Grammatik ist.


Genau! Siehe meinen Beitrag unmittelbar über Deinem.


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> Genau! Siehe meinen Beitrag unmittelbar über Deinem.


Ah, ich fange offenbar schon an, mich in diesem Thread zu verlaufen... (ich denke, ich hatte den zweiten Deiner beiden Posts dort einfach weitgehend überlesen..)

Aber schön, dass die "richtige" Lehre zumindest hier Fuß zu fassen scheint - und die kann man dann ja ruhig etwas öfter wiederholen, damit sie bei denen, die sie lernen wollen, besser sitzt. rolleyes

Das ist nämlich wirklich der springende Punkt:





brian said:


> Solche Fragewörter (oder Gedächtnisinstrumente) wie _Wo? => Dativ, Wohin? => Akkusativ,_ usw. helfen uns eigentlich nicht, da wir in der Regel wissen auch nicht wissen, mit welchem Fragewort zu wir beginnen sollen.





Sigianga said:


> (...) Mein Gedankengang - von dem ich dachte, dass er auch für Nicht-Muttersprachler leicht nachzuvollziehehen sei (...)





berndf said:


> Mit Erklärung ist der auch Nachzuvollziehen. Nur ist dann die konzeptuelle Unterscheidung bereits gelernt und die Frage nach _in_+Dativ und _in_+Akkusativ hat sich damit dann i.d.R. auch erübrigt.


Die grundlegende Verbindung _Ort/Position_ -> Dativ und _Richtung _-> Akkusativ bei den Wechselpräpositionen muss natürlich gelernt werden. 

Aber wenn in den Grammatikbüchern und Unterrichtsstunden für Deutsch als Fremdsprache nicht die falsche konzeptionelle Unterscheidung mit den "Verben der Bewegung" gelehrt würde, sondern allgemein, dass es hierbei eben tatsächlich um die Frage _Ort/Position oder Richtung?_ geht, wäre ja der wirkliche konzeptionelle Unterschied den meisten klar und die Leute wüssten, mit welchem Fragewort sie beginnen müssen, um zu entscheiden, ob Dat. oder Akk. angebracht ist.


----------



## berndf

Sigianga said:


> ...und die Leute wüssten, mit welchem Fragewort sie beginnen müssen, um zu entscheiden, ob Dat. oder Akk. angebracht ist.


Nein. Ausländer brauchen den Umweg über die Fragewörter nicht, die wissen, was Dativ und Akkusativ ist, weil sie es gelernt haben. Die stören nur!

Brauchen tun die Fragewörter nur wir Muttersprachler, die intuitiv wissen, welche Fragewörter wir benutzen müssen, aber nicht wie der Fall heißt:
Beispiel: "Ich sehe den Mann". 
Wir fragen "Wen sehe ich?"; ah! "wen", also Akkusativ.
Ein Ausländer hat aus einer Deklinatonstabelle gelernt, das "den Mann" Akkusativ ist. Ob er "Wen" oder "Wem" fragen müsste, weiß er nicht, er müsste es erst in einer weiteren Deklinationstabelle nachschauen. Welchen Sinn sollte es für ihn also haben, sich überhaupt um das Fragewort zu kümmern?

Umgekert, wenn er einen Satz konstruieren soll, geht es ähnlich. Er entscheidet, ob es Akkusativ oder Dativ sein soll anhand von Regeln und sieht dann in einer Deklinationstabelle nach. Das Fragewort müsste er auch wieder in einer weiteren Deklinationstabelle nachschlagen.

Ich habe das schon von vielen Ausländern Beschwerden gehört (auch von solchen, die sehr gut Deutsch sprechen), dass die Muttersprachler immer mit ihren Fragewörtern kommen. Ausländern hilft das kein Bisschen. Sinn hat die Elselsbrücke mit den Fragewörtern überhaupt nur für jemanden, der diese rein intuitiv setzt.


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> Nein. Ausländer brauchen den Umweg über die Fragewörter nicht, die wissen, was Dativ und Akkusativ ist, weil sie es gelernt haben. Die stören nur! (...)


Ich habe den Eindruck, wir reden hier gründlich aneinander vorbei.  Das ist in diesem Fall (bei dem Thema dieses Threads) ja sicher kein "Umweg", sondern der Schlüssel.

Es geht hier ja _nicht _um Dativ und Akkusativ _an sich_ (oder, wie in Deinen Beispielen, speziell als direktes oder indirektes Objekt), sondern einzig und allein um Dat. und Akk.* nach Wechselpräpositionen* (_in, auf, unter, neben, vor, an_) zur Angabe von *Ort*/*Position *(Dat.) oder *Richtung *(Akk.).
Es geht darum, wie ein Nicht-Muttersprachler entscheiden soll, ob es heißt _Ich gehe *in die *Schule_. oder _Ich gehe *in der *Schule_ - oder speziell hier: _etwas __in ein*em* Land_ _verbreiten _oder _etwas __in *ein *Land __verbreiten _ - oder ob vielleicht beides richtig sein kann, und in welchen Situationen.

Hierzu muss man natürlich zuvor die _Deklinationsformen _von Dativ und Akkusativ beherrschen. Aber das Wesentliche ist hierbei doch, dass man verstanden hat, dass das eine (_in die Schule_) eine Richtung ausdrückt und das andere (_in der Schule_) einen Ort/eine Position (was mit Satzobjekten - _den Mann sehen, sich dem Mann nähern_ - nicht viel zu tun hat [abgesehen davon, dass auch Akk. und Dativ darin vorkommen]).

Ich habe ein Jahr lang Deutsch als Fremdsprache unterrichtet, und natürlich müssen _insbesondere _Nicht-Muttersprachler - die das eben _nicht_ intuitiv machen  - verstehen, worum es hierbei eigentlich geht: Antworte ich mit meinem Satz auf die Frage _Wo? _oder _Wohin?_ Wird eine Bewegung _in eine bestimmte Richtung_ ausgedrückt, oder geschieht etwas _an einem Ort/in einer Position_?
Inwieweit einem die Fragewörter selbst (_wo? _und _wohin?_) direkt helfen, hängt sicher von der Muttersprache des einzelnen ab. Aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass, wenn die Leute das mit der Richtung/Ort(Position) verstanden haben - was ja im Wesentlichen aufs Gleiche rauskommt -, dass dann die allerwenigsten noch Probleme damit haben, zu entscheiden, ob es _in die _oder _in der_, _in den_ oder _im _heißen muss. (Natürlich muss man _zuvor _die Formen von Dativ und Akkusativ und die Verbindung _Richtung _-> Akk., _Ort/Position_ -> Dativ gelernt haben .) 
(Schwierigkeiten machen dann vor allem noch wenig logische Verben, wie _anbringen_, wo es dann doch meistens _an der Tür_ anbringen heißt, aber auch das lässt sich im Allgemeinen über die "innere Logik" der Sprache erklären).


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Frank78 said:


> Durchaus nicht nur für Ausländer ein Problem



Es gibt aber erheblich mehr Ausländer in Deutschland als es Berliner gibt (Backwaren nicht eingerechnet), also mal kein Minderheiten-Bashing hier, wenn ich bitten darf. Außerdem zählt das zu "Dialekt", damit bewegt sich das innerhalb der entsprechenden Regeln, so wie Mehrfachverneinungen in der Südhälfte des Landes.


----------



## sokol

berndf said:


> Welchen Sinn sollte es für ihn also haben, sich überhaupt um das Fragewort zu kümmern?


 


Sigianga said:


> ... sondern einzig und allein um Dat. und Akk.* nach Wechselpräpositionen* (_in, auf, unter, neben, vor, an_) zur Angabe von *Ort*/*Position *(Dat.) oder *Richtung *(Akk.).
> Es geht darum, wie ein Nicht-Muttersprachler entscheiden soll, ob es heißt _Ich gehe *in die *Schule_. oder _Ich gehe *in der *Schule_ ...



Ich muss euch beiden zustimmen. 
Es hängt meiner Meinung nach einfach von der Muttersprache der Lerner ab: manche können mit den Kasusunterscheidungen (statisch = Dativ, dynamisch = Akkusativ) überhaupt nichts anfangen, für andere ist das völlig logisch, weil sie diese Unterscheidung selbst aus ihrer Muttersprache kennen.
In slawischen Sprachen ist das etwa so: statisch = Lokativ (entspricht Dativ), dymanisch = Akkusativ: für slawische Muttersprachler ist das ganz leicht zu erlernen. 

Englische Muttersprachler tun sich da bestimmt schwerer.


Cpt.Eureka said:


> Außerdem zählt das zu "Dialekt", damit bewegt sich das innerhalb der entsprechenden Regeln, so wie Mehrfachverneinungen in der Südhälfte des Landes.


Bevor das eskaliert - ich bin mir sicher, es war von Frank78 mit einem netten Augenzwinkern gemeint, ja? 

Und abgesehen davon trifft natürlich zu, dass Berlinerisch "dir" statt "dich" vollkommen korrekt ist - im Berliner Dialekt.  ("Dich" wär da sogar falsch.)


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

sokol said:


> Bevor das eskaliert - ich bin mir sicher, es war von Frank78 mit einem netten Augenzwinkern gemeint, ja?



Ja klar, genau wie meine Antwort. Hast du das etwa ernst genommen?


----------



## sokol

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Ja klar, genau wie meine Antwort. Hast du das etwa ernst genommen?


Nicht wirklich, aber sicher ist sicher.


----------

